# Am I missing anything?



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I am adopting my first hedgehog on Sunday. He is a small, 8 week hold cinnamon. I have the storm wheel shipping out, I have Colored 58 qt. storage bin that the Breeder, from Janda Exoticts, has made for me. a hanging water bottle, one feed bowl, a hide box, and pine shavings. I am getting a special blend of Hedgie food with my hedgehog along with a nice can of meal worms for rewards whenever I start to handle him.

I know not to handle him for the first day, but if it is safe to do so after that? Also. I've heard a lot of different methods to handle the hedgie without getting hurt. I heard gloves were both good and bad. I also heard about scooping up the pine shavings with him. Which is the best method?

I also have an old shirt that I've worn a lot to put in the cage with him. I read that online. Is that a good thing to do? Another question. What would be the best nail clippers to use?

I know these have all been answered, but I wanted to compile all of my questions into one second that I can simply print out. I've read websites, watched videos, and of course Ashley from Janda Exoticts has been nothing but helpful for me. I just want to make sure my hedgie has a wonderful home.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You sound like you're doing pretty good! Just have a couple suggestions on alternatives for your cage set up - water bowls are preferred to water bottles. Water bottles are an unnatural drinking position for hedgies, and sometimes they can have trouble getting water out (especially if they're thirsty), and that can lead to them chewing on the metal spout, and breaking or damaging their teeth. A lot of people on here also prefer to use fleece or fabric liners over any kind of wood shavings. Wood can harbor mites, can cause allergies, and are just messy. You can also wash and re-use fabric liners, so they're cheaper in the long run than buying bags of shavings all the time.

I'd also suggest checking to see what kind of food you're getting. Most hedgehog foods aren't good for hedgehogs, and don't have very good ingredients. Some are downright harmful. A good quality cat food is a better choice. There's a great list of suggested cat foods in the diet section for ideas.

For handling, you'll be fine to start handling him after you've let him settle in for a night. In my opinion, the best way to pick them up while protecting your hands is to use a fleece blanket or an old t-shirt. That way, you can continue to hold them in that afterwards. Hedgies will often calm down quicker and become more comfortable when they're covered with something. The blanket can also help protect you from being pottied on.

An old shirt in the cage would be great! Just make sure there's no loose strings that could get caught around the legs. For nail clippers, most of it depends on personal preference. I found that regular human nail clippers worked just fine. Generally, the scissor-type ones you find for small animals in the petstore don't work too well, because hedgehog nails are pretty soft and flimsy. They'll just bend if you try to cut them with those type of clippers.

Good luck with getting your new little one and we'd LOVE to see pictures after he's settled in!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

hi sounds pretty good but might make some suggestions

shavings arnt recomended for boys because it can irritate the sheath on there boy parts, also water bottles arnt recomended for hedgehogs because they can break there teeth and they have trouble drinking because its not a natural angle for them. Most people use heavy ceramic dishes. and freeze dried meal worms arnt recomended either because they can cause blockages.

also you didnt mention whether you have a heat source or not |?

you should let him alone to get adjusted for the first 24 hours and after that i wouldnt use gloves becasue then its harder for your hedgie to get use to your scent.

good luck on the little one cant wait for pictures. i love cinnacot hedgies


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

haha lilys mom you posted same time as me


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

A bottle sounds a bit awkward. I'll get a heavy bowl

Also- I don't need a heat source. I live in texas and all year round my house stays a comfortable 75 degrees. I don't want to make it too warm for him.

I never thought to use an old t shirt! I will definitely try that out.

So I should use fleece.. Hmm.. Whats the best way to clean that? I don't want to hurt his little nose with the laundry detergent.

Now for the food. I am getting what Janda Exotics called "Pokey Crunch" I'll copy and paste the description below
_ Our home made blend of high protein kibble mixed with fruits, mealworms, bee pollen, calcium, vitamins and coconut oil. 
We have been feeding our hedgies this blend for over 5 years and we have really seen the difference in the health and happiness of our herd. _

I am sorry for so many questions, I'm just shivering with excitement and literally taking notes. I also have the Exotic Vet on my contact list, even though he is a little bit of a drive, all of this is worth it in the long run. My High School latin teacher had a salt and pepper named Shadow and I had fallen in love with him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

i was mine with a a special detergent that has no dye-perfum but most people use a vinegar water solution to wash it

even if its warm year round you should get a thermometer and place it in the cage and monitor it to see how hot it is

also need to look at the ingredients of the food mix not just the description. 

hedgies are quiet the bunch of characters  however you should look at the color section. what most people call a "salt and pepper" is actually usually a brown or a chocolate true salt and peppers are very rare


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, you can buy dye- and scent-free detergents and softeners to use for washing the liners! And like Quillzmom said, I would get a thermometer for the cage, just to make sure it's staying at a good temperature for him. Sometimes cages can be near drafts or in a weird part of the room where the temperature might deviate from the overall room temperature.

The description for the food does sound interesting! If you can find out more about it, I'd love to know!


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

I use the cuticle trimmers from Rite Aid. They look like a mix between mini pliers and scissors. They seem to work the best for trimming my girls nails. 

I would also have to agree with the others about the food choices. I personally feed a mix of cat foods that I grind and mix. It also seems a little bit cheaper. I can get about 6-7 months worth of food for two Hedgies for only $30 or so. Another thing you want to be careful about is using freeze dried mealworms. They can upset a Hedgie's tummy. If you can try to feed live mealworms (besides Hedgies like them better I think too). If you don't like bugs like me then use chop sticks or small tongs to feed them.

Good luck with your new baby. I hope to see pics when you get them too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wiccy said:


> Also- I don't need a heat source. I live in texas and all year round my house stays a comfortable 75 degrees. I don't want to make it too warm for him.


 Get a digital thermometer for the cage and monitor it for a few days before your hedgie comes home. Sometimes we think our houses stay 75 all the time when it's actually cooler.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

So I'm making a check list

Live meal worms
fleece blanket
thermometer
Cat food.
Heat lamp
Are live meal worms at pet stores?


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

LarryT said:


> Wiccy said:
> 
> 
> > Also- I don't need a heat source. I live in texas and all year round my house stays a comfortable 75 degrees. I don't want to make it too warm for him.
> ...


I bought your storm wheel, by the way  I am excited. I've heard nothing but great reviews about it!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wiccy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Wiccy said:
> ...


When I read your screen name I thought was you! Will get that shipped today, thanks!  
Most petstores will have mealies, you can also order online if you'd like.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are pretty well prepared and or have your shopping list. I would like to add meal worms are very easy to grow at home. There are some threads on this website about them. I like to have them at home for convenience and I also can feed them and know were they come from.

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

i started growing my own a month ago and jeseymike on here gave me this site to get started.

http://mealwormstore.com/raising_mealworms.php

I right now have mine all the way to beetles. i spent about 20 dollars to get 1000 mealworms, split it in half and let half grow and half i put in the fridge to feed the hedgies. and ive got probably close to 100 beetles now,and more then 50 pupae and i shouldnt need to buy them again anytime soon.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Larry- Awesome! Thank you. I wont get it until monday. Should I get a wheel for him tomorrow to last him a day or will he be fine his first day without one?


Raising them? That is smart! I have book marked that. I am going to petco tomorrow morning to get him some live ones. I just got back from walmart and I got a fleece blanket, then I got ceramic bowls for the food and water, which seem heavy enough to stay put. I also got him three little, completely enclosed, balls for him to play with. I saw those and almost died from the cute image! I am picking up the heat lamp and thermometer tomorrow.

I am picking him up tomorrow morning, but I'm a little concerned about the car ride back. Would it be safe to put him in the pen or should I keep him in my lap to keep an eye on him? It'll be in the daytime so I am sure he'd be asleep.. if not stressed about the move. What would you guys suggest? (Last question, I promise)!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Takes about a week to get to where you live. :|


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

for the car ride do you have a hardsided carrier. i use a cat one, or a sturdy shoe box with ventilation holes. i wouldnt recommend keeping him in yor lap because its dangerous if theres and accident and also some get car sick


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh a week! No problem, Larry! Thank you for the warning, I'll get him a temporary wheel.. What should I use to cover up the little slits on the wheels they have at the pet stores?.

I have a box I can use for him. Poor little guy. I hope that he doesn't get too sick for the car ride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

do you have a link. it depends on the kind of wheel. with some it might not even be worht it you could just wait out the week


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I found an enclosed one. http://www.petco.com/product/14921/Supe ... SiteSearch

I'm just worried about him and getting hurt, but I was also reading that the exercise the wheel gives hedgies is almost crucial. If the risk is not worth it, I will just let him run around my room and explore.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Enclosed= I don't see slits. Well.. they don't look like slits. They look like just little bumps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

thats a silent spinner and there is slits and hedgies have gotten hurt from toes getting caought and torn off in them. I think a week isnt that bad if you take him out for playtime if its only a week. i wouldnt waste money on a silent spinner. is there another brand?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

in the uk some people dont even give wheels till 12 weeks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The comfort wheel is sold at most stores  
http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -giant.htm


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Quillzmom said:


> thats a silent spinner and there is slits and hedgies have gotten hurt from toes getting caought and torn off in them. I think a week isnt that bad if you take him out for playtime if its only a week. i wouldnt waste money on a silent spinner. is there another brand?


Agreed. Isis didn't start using her wheel till about two weeks after she came home with me. She got a lot of time with me just bonding and running around the room. JuJu Bee didn't really start running on the wheel until she was two months old. She would get on the wheel and walk a couple of steps and then get out. It was almost like she wasn't sure about using it. I think you will be fine without but if you really want one. I would use the Comfort Wheel. Here is the link. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=4191237.


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

LarryT said:


> The comfort wheel is sold at most stores
> http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list ... -giant.htm


You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Isismommy said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > The comfort wheel is sold at most stores
> ...


 :lol: That happens to me all the time!


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I will definitely look into the comfort wheel, but I also feel like if I just lay on the floor and play with little Orion should tie him over until I get the CSW.


I'm so excited I already named him. I saw pictures of him and instantly got the name Orion or Ori for short. I promise as soon as he is comfortable I'll take ton of pictures!


----------



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a cute name...can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you guys <3 I am so glad I put my questions on here. I was so nervous when I had first called the breeder to confirm my appointment. You have answered all my questions and fixed all my silly errors. Now I know that I can be a proper mom for little Orion. I couldn't have been this confidence without all of you guys


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I got Orion! I was instantly in love the moment I saw all of them, but the little cinnimon stood out so wonderfully. When I picked him up, he did get scared and balled up, but I just cradled him to my chest and all he wanted to do was crawl all over the place. I know he is terrified, but he fell right asleep when he got into his new home. The temperature is just high enough, and I have a vet visit on tuesday. Everything is going perfectly! I will post pictures when he isn't all nervous. 

Ps: He loves car rides. I think he was more angry when we stopped the car xD


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so happy for you! Orion is a very blessed hedgie to find an owner that has done so much research and is completely prepared. Best wishes. Yes, please post pictures when Orion is more comfortable!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on your new guy! Seems he got a fine owner you prepared so well  I'm really curious how he looks! Orion is a nice name btw.


----------



## Wiccy (Apr 14, 2012)

I will! He is in his little igloo hiding from the world and napping. I wish I could sleep as well as him! But I expect he'd be more active this evening, if he didn't exhaust himself on our road trip. Of course, being paranoid I want to move the igloo and check on him but I know it isn't cold enough for hibernation .

Thank you Draenog! Seeing him and the white color with the little hints of black and brown, I was thinking of galaxy and planets for some reason. I have a very active imagination.


----------

